# Dragon book purse



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh that is great! I see those books all the time in thrift store and now I'm going to be looking for one (and a nice purse to cannibalize for parts) to try this! 

It is really unique and lovely and I'll bet you get people asking where you bought it.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Awesome job.


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks! My advise for anyone trying this is when hallowing out the book, is to start off with a sharp blade and change blades frequently. Cutting out the pages dulls blades quickly and I founs my cuts were getting pretty ragged after a while if I did not change out my blade.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Very original, and different, nice job!


----------



## Bringer of Doom (Aug 24, 2016)

That's pretty cool, I've been thinking about trying something similar, I want to make a cover for my Kindle reader. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

That is great. Nice job.


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

I made two more book purses as gifts for friends and they came out much better this time.


----------

